# Most reliable year?



## evilbean (Jun 8, 2015)

Greetings,

I'm looking for a daily driver and I was debating between the 4th generation or 5th generation Maxima. I mainly want a reliable car because it will have over 100,000 miles on it. 

Is there a specific year Maxmias are known to be very reliable? Can you recommend a very reliable year?

Cheers!


----------

